# Lacross Alpha Burlys



## DaddyPaul (Oct 11, 2004)

Are the uninsulated ones warm enough to wear when it gets down in the low 30's and high 20's?  I know I have asked about these before but I won a pair and need to know which ones to order.  Thanks.


----------



## How2fish (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a pair of the older Lacross ones and my feet stay toasty..but I wear thicker socks when it's near the freezing mark.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 11, 2004)

What he said!

I've only had mine one season but they did the trick for me last year!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 11, 2004)

I know they sure do wear good.I just got mine before bow season.Maybe they will be warm!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 13, 2004)

DP me and my dad each just picked up a pair at Bass Pro in Orlando. We got the $89.00 pair that is not insulatted but they have a "Fleece" lining. Have not got them in the woods yet but just wearing them around the house they are sweet!  

I wore a cheap pair of Bass Pro rubber boots last weekend and after rubbing about 2 inchs of sking and meat from the back of my ankles off I through them in the trash.

They have another pair of Alpha Burly's for $69.00 but the sole and ankle is different on them. The $89.00 ones have more ankle support and they kind of wrap around your foot like a glove.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 13, 2004)

I use the Granges until the temp gets in the 40's then switch to the Alpha Burley's.  If the temps get in the lot 30's or below, I add a pair of Artic Shield boot blankets and stay toasty warm.


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2004)

I have both insualted and uninsulated.  I bought the insualted pair this year because my feet got cold on the coldest days last year.  I can not confrm if the insualted ones work because I have not had a chance to try them out yet this year.


----------



## cmhorns (Oct 14, 2004)

I wore my uninsulated ones most of the year last year without any problems.  I was really surprised just how warm they were.  When it gets down in the 20's, I will usually just wear my insulated Rockies.  I am not sure about the insulated Alpha's, but some insulated rubber boots I have had in the past are a lot heavier than the uninsulated ones.  Just my two cents.

Good hunting,
CMHORNS


----------

